# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Me fat ditelindja Anita 340

## Foleja_

E dashur Anita , nga zemra te uroj qe kete vit dhe 100 vitet ne vazhdim , te prije shendeti, suksesi dhe lumturia  ne cdo moment te jetes.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  
 Gjithashtu te uroj edhe diten  e Pavaresise   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Kush me ka ditelindjen mua :O

anitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
me nje beb tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_



----------


## pranvera bica

Mikja ime Anita! Gezuar e per shume vite te tjera festofsh ditelindje...kalofsh bukur me familjen dhe mes miqsh...qofsh e lumtur per jete!Perqafime! :Dreret:  :Qirinjte:  :Dhuratat:

----------


## K.i EPERM

Gëzuar ditëlindjen  Anita 340-gëzofshë edhe shuuummmmë të tjera në harmoni Familjare dhe çdo të mirë në jetë;shendet,lumturi dhe suksese sipas deshirës suaj

----------


## Çaushi

E nderuar Anita!

Kam kenaqesin qe marr pjese ne urimin per ditelindjen Tende!
Qofsh gjithmone e lumtur, ne vitet ne vazhdim,  me te gjithe ata/o qe Ty te japim dhe ofrojne lumturi!
edhe 100 vite ti gezosh  




GEZUAR NJEKOHESISHT EDHE PESE VJETORI I PAVARSISE SE KOSOVES!



Me respekt
Çaushi

----------


## Lexuesi_

Hej hejjjjj urime urime edhe nga ana ime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Serioze



----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime Anita - shëndet, suksese pa kufi, gëzime e lumturi në jetë...*

----------


## silentgirl

Gezuar Anita...,edhe 100 vite plote lumturi dhe harmoni per ty..  :buzeqeshje:  kalofsh nje dite te bukur sot....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

U befsh 100 vjec Anita !
Te uroje shendet dhe lumturi ne familje , qofsh gjithmon e lumtur :-)))

----------


## Arvima

Anita , te paska qelluar ditelindja me diten e pavaresise   :buzeqeshje: 

Te uroj edhe une 100 vite te tjera plot lumturi , suksese dhe dashuri e dashur. Gjithe te mirat i pac ne jete!

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jete te lumtur!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Gëzuar Ditëlindjen, Anita.
U bëfsh 100 vjeçe. Paç gjithë të mirat e kësaj bote.

----------


## Nete

Anitush urime edhe 100 tjera te lumtura prane me te dashurve,fat e skuksese ne cdo aspekt te jetes zemrushe: :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  :Lulja3:

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Anita edhe 100 të tjera të lumtura dhe të mbara. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enkeleu

Anita , urime ditëlindjen mike e nderuar . Edhe 100 të lumtura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

pac shume e shume si kjo dite Anita me cte te doje zemra.kalofsh bukur

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Anita, gezuar ditelindjen. Gjete te gjate e te lumtur me familjen tende.  :buzeqeshje:  te rroj vajza

CFare te tha vajza?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Anita urime ditelindjen, edhe 100 vite te lumtura ne mesin e te dashurve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

